# !Caution. Construction Work in Progress!



## Pencil-Neck (Jan 29, 2010)

So..

As i've said in my introduction, im 24. not very lean, and no noticable size, but a nice base to start from. A couple of years of on off training under my belt. Looking to gain some mass for the time being.

Ill basically start by giving you a brief rundown of my of my routine and some of the food ive been putting in my big mouth.

*Training routine*

*Saturday- chest*

DB Press

Warm up with 25 kg x 8

37.5kg x 5

37.5kg x 5

40kg x 5

37.5kg x 5

37.5kg x 5

Dips

Bodyweight 4 x 10

Cable Crossovers

Not sure what the weight is but, 4 x 8 reps on 6 plates.

*Monday*

*Arms*

EZ Bar Preacher curls

25kg 5 x 8

21's @ 20kg, x 3

Lying tricep extensions.

EZ bar 25kg 5 x 8

pushdowns

12 plates 5 x 8

*Tuesday*

*
Shoulders*

DB Press

25kg 4 x 8

Upright row

Oly Bar 25kg 4 x 8

Lateral Raises DB

10kg 4 x 8

rear flys DB

10kg 4 x 8

*wednesday*

*back*

Deadlift

warmup 60 kg x 10

100kg x 6

110kg x 5

115kg x 5

115kg x 5

110kg x 5

BB rows

40kg x 8

45kg x 8

45kg x 8

40kg x 6

40kg x 6

Pull downs

10 plates 3 x 8

Seated rows

10 plates 3 x 8

*friday*

*Legs*

Squats

warm up 60kg x 8

80kg x 6

90kg x 5

95kg x 5

90kg x 5

85kg x 5

Walking lunges

20kg 14 lunges(7/leg) x 4

Leg press

140kg x 8

140kg x 8

150kg x 8

150kg x 6

Ok. So thats more or less my training. I have to mix it around due to my irregular scheduel but everything seems to be going ok.

I will have to post up my diet/food intake tomorrow as im getting booted out of the room with the free internet as I type this.

Ill also try to get some pics of my handsom self on here too.

P-N


----------



## Pencil-Neck (Jan 29, 2010)

Now then...Diet. Due to the fact I am currently without a refrigeration unit, I am fairly limited on what food I can store in my room. Here's a list of what I'm working with.

Tinned herring and tuna in abundance.

Cottage cheese( I can keep this at the moment due to the cold weather. I have tubs of the stuff stacked on my window ledge. lol)

Oats a plenty( pretty much my only source of complex carbs)

Tortilla wraps

whey

gerkins

bananas

apples

blue berries

grapes

nuts

honey

carrots

As you can see I am living off cold meals, except hot water and oats in the morning, as I am unable to cook either. This isn't a problem though . At the moment I can quite happily get to around 2700-2800 kcals.

If anyone can help with the complex carbs situation, that would be most appreciated. I can't have anything that needs to be boiled or cooked. Or bread(loaves).

I know what I should be/would like to be eating but I don't have the luxury of cooking appliances. I would ideally love to include a load of veg, but hey ho, I doing my best and looking for new things.

P-N


----------



## Pencil-Neck (Jan 29, 2010)

*Chest today*

*DB Press*

Warm up 25kg x 8

37.5kg x 5

42.5kg x 5

42.5kg x 5

37.5kg x 5

37.5kg x 5

*Cable Crossovers*

6 plates x 8

" " x 8

7 plates x 8

" " x 8

*Dips*

Bodyweight 4 x 10

Todays session went pretty well I thought. I was quite pumped up so I decided to break out the 42.5kg DB's today. Felt very good. Nice and controlled. I was far more aware of my form for some reason this week.

Bumped up the weight on the crossovers too this week. Once again, form was number one priority.

Dips are allways a favourite of mine for finishing. I could do with bringing a rucksack next time to chuck some more weight on though.

Did a small Abs workout on the end today. Russian twists, heel touches, leg raises etc.

Enjoyed it today. The best frame of mind I've ever been in during a gym session. It definately helped.


----------



## Pencil-Neck (Jan 29, 2010)

Ok.. So no gym today due to the fact we had an officers parade first thing this morning. Also today we had a P.T session which was a 4 mile boot run with hill sprints and normal sprinting, and im absolutely cream crackered. So instead I'll get a good nights sleep and hit the gym first thing tomorrow, fully refreshed.

Ordered some Met-Rx weight gainer too. Just to help out with the makeshift diet. Mainly for the carbs and extra kcals.


----------



## Pencil-Neck (Jan 29, 2010)

A nice early arms session this morning.

*EZ Bar preacher curls*

22.5kg x 8

25kg x 8

25kg x 8

25kg x 8

*EZ Bar lying tricep extensions*

20kg x 8

25kg x 8

25kg x 8

25kg x 8

*21's*

4 x 21 @ 20kg Oly Bar

*tri pushdowns*

12 plates

4 x 8

1 x 10

Short but decent session today. Time to increase the weight on P-curls next time I think. Really felt the 21's today as I dud them nice and slow. Burn!

Shoulders and back tomorrow.


----------



## James Clifton (Jan 16, 2010)

are your weights for curls etc per dumbbell or total weight? if so, nice lifts


----------



## Pencil-Neck (Jan 29, 2010)

James Clifton said:


> are your weights for curls etc per dumbbell or total weight? if so, nice lifts


Haha. I'd love to say yes but no. That is total weight. Ive never tried it with DB's to be honest. Ive always prefered EZ bar because of the squeeze I get on my forearms with a lower weight. I may give DB's a go in a week or 2, just to mix it up.

Had a quick cardio session after work today as I can't cut the cardio down too much, what with my job requiring me to be fit(ish).

20 mins stationary bike

10 mins rower


----------



## Pencil-Neck (Jan 29, 2010)

06:00 -*Shoulders*

DB Shoulder Press

25kg x 8

25kg x 8

22.5kg x 8

22.5kg x 8

22.5kg x 8

Oly bar upright rows

20kg x 10

25kg x 8

32.5kg x 8

32.5kg x 8

32.5kg x 8

DB front raises

10kg x 8

10kg x 8

10kg x 8

10kg x 8

Rear DB flys

10kg x 8

10kg x 8

10kg x 8

10kg x 8

Not a bad session by my standards. I cant really push myself as much on the pressing as I'd like to due to an old injury. I'll take it slow for the time being. I'm still settling into a rountine, so I'm still finding out what sort of weight I can manage without losing form.

12:00 *Back*

Deadlift

60kg warm up set

100kg x 5

120kg x 5

120kg x 5

120kg x 5

120kg x 5

Bent over rows

40kg x 8

50kg x 8

55kg x 8

55kg x 8

55kg x 10

Pulldowns

9 plates x 8

10 plates x 8

10 plates x 8

9 plates x 8

Seated rows

9 plates x 8

9 plates x 8

9 plates x 8

9 plates x 8

Really enjoyed the back session today. Deadlifts are coming along nicely, although I definately need to invest in some chalk. I had to resort to wrapping tissue around the bar. Easily add another 10k next time I feel. See how it goes.

My form has defintely improved tenfold over the last few weeks on all my exercises, with which I'm happy about as it's allowing me to lift that little bit extra and push myself that little bit harder.

All in all a good days training. Now I dont normally train 2 body parts on any single day but I'm on guard over the weekend and wont be able to gym it up on Saturday.

Feeling good!

Oh..And schoolboy error of the day. Chocolate protein shake + hot water + a good old shake = one very long room cleaning session...Lesson learned. lol


----------



## Pencil-Neck (Jan 29, 2010)

*chest*

DB press

27kg x 8

42.5kg x 5

42.5kg x 5

37.5kg x 5

37.5kg x 5

37.5kg x 5

dips

4 x 10(bodyweight)

cable crossovers

6 plates x 8

7 plates 3 x 8


----------



## Pencil-Neck (Jan 29, 2010)

So here's my diet.

05:40 whey and water + creatine

06:00 train

07:30 whey and water. Oats, honey, banana and blueberries.

09:45 tuna, tortilla wrap, mayo, apple and banana.

12:00 tuna, tortilla wrap, mayo, apple and banana chips.

14:45 cottage cheese, apple and banana.

17:00 tinned herring, oats, honey, banana and blueberries.

19:00 whey and water.

20:30 cottage cheese.

Protein- 280g

carbs- 217g

fat- 90

kcals- 2974

All opinions welcome.


----------



## Críostóir (Dec 12, 2009)

why you get up so early dude? And you must like tuna.... I often have a shake before bed with milk to slow down digestion as when your sleepin its the longest you go without food! And get ur fotos up


----------



## round 2 (Jan 14, 2010)

Callofthewild said:


> why you get up so early dude? And you must like tuna.... I often have a shake before bed with milk to slow down digestion as when your sleepin its the longest you go without food! And get ur fotos up


Cottage cheese releases the protein slower i think!Or it takes longer to digest anyhow they are both dairy so there shouldnt be much difference. :thumbup1:


----------



## Pencil-Neck (Jan 29, 2010)

Callofthewild said:


> *why you get up so early dude?* And you must like tuna.... I often have a shake before bed with milk to slow down digestion as when your sleepin its the longest you go without food! And get ur fotos up


In the Army bud, so early mornings come naturally. Besides, the gym is allway packed after work. And I mean packed.

The cottage cheese is a slower releasing protein.

And yes I like tuna. I'd prefer a nice steak for lunch though. Nevermind.


----------



## Pencil-Neck (Jan 29, 2010)

Legs

Squat

70kg x 6

90kg x 5

100kg x 2

90kg x 5

90kg x 5

Walking lunges

20kg x 28 paces

30kg x 28 paces

30kg x 28 paces

Leg press

120kg x 8

160kg x 5

200kg x 5

200kg x 5

200kg x 5

Good session this morning. Pushed myself hard today and mangaged to increase the weight on all lifts, although I think that'll be the limit for the time being. I was more than happy with the 2 clean reps on the 100kg squat. A long way to go to reach my 150kg goal but I have plenty of time for that. Also I think I can add a few more Kg's on my lunges too.


----------



## Pencil-Neck (Jan 29, 2010)

*Arms*

*EZ bar Preacher curls*

20kg x 8

25kg x 8

25kg x 8

27.5kg x 8

*Lying down tri extensions into narrow grip press*

20kg x 8 & 15

25kg x 8 & 15

25kg x 8 & 20

20kg x 8 & 20

*Oly bar 21's*

20kg x 21 x 4 sets

*Tri push down*

11 plates x 8

12 plates x 10

12 plates x 10

11 plates x 10

Good session. Mixed it up with the lying down extensions which felt good. Really feeling the muscles work now. Allround goodness.

40 minutes cardio at lunchtime on the stationary bike (injured).


----------



## Pencil-Neck (Jan 29, 2010)

*Shoulders*

DB Press

22.5kg x 6 (x5)

lateral raise

10kg x 10

10kg x 10

10kg x 10

10kg x 15

10kg x 15

Barbell front raise

15kg x 10 (x4)

Upright rows

30kg x 8

32.5kg x 8

35kg x 8

35kg x 8

30kg x 8

20kg x 10

Not too bad today. I need to find an alternative to doing Overhead pressing, due to an old injury. All suggestions welcome.

Rear flys

10kg x 10 (x4)


----------



## Pencil-Neck (Jan 29, 2010)

Also. If anyone has any feedback whatsoever regarding my diet/routine, I would be most gratefull. Or any tips for mass building. Thanks.


----------



## Pencil-Neck (Jan 29, 2010)

*Back*

Deadlift

warm up

60kg x 8

100kg x 6

120kg x 6

135kg x 5

135kg x 5

120kg x 5

BB Rows

60kg x 6

70kg x 6

70kg x 6

70kg x 8

60kg x 10

Lat Pulldowns

9 plates x 8

10 plates x 8

10 plates x 8

10 plates x 8

Seated Rows

9 plates x 8

10 plates x 8

10 plates x 8

10 plates x 8

*Abs*

3 exercise circuit.

Russian twists 10/side. Straight into heel touches 15/side. Straight into half crunch with a hold at the top x 25. Repeat 3 times.

Leg raise resistance(with a partner pushing your legs down). 10 at a low height followed by 10 at a medium height followed by 10 at full height.

Job done. Good session again today(Must be my lucky pants). Had my wrist straps delivered today, so got to use them on the deads. Need to get used to strapping them up correctly, as I found it quite awkward. One was always looser than the other. Got through it ok though.

Also today, I found that mixing my oats and water with jam and peanut butter tastes fantastic. If you havent tried it, I strongly recommend it.


----------



## Pencil-Neck (Jan 29, 2010)

*Chest*

Bench

60kg x 8 warmup

90kg x 5

100kg x 2

100kg x 2

90kg x 5

90kg x 5

80kg x 8

incline DB flys

17.5kg x 8

20kg x 6

20kg x 6

20kg x 6

20kg x 6

dips

Bodyweight 4 x 10

cable crossovers

6 plates 4 x 8

Absolutely thrashed myself today. Mixed it up a bit. Got on the bench for a change. Very happy with the lifts. Gave incline flys a whirl which felt good.

Pics to be uploaded later tonight.


----------



## Pencil-Neck (Jan 29, 2010)

Ok...So not the best pictures but you get the idea of what I am. Im 6ft2". Not sure of my weight but I will find out soon.


----------



## Pencil-Neck (Jan 29, 2010)

*Legs*

Squat

60kg warmup set

80kg x 6

90kg x 5

100kg x 5

100kg x 5

90kg x 5

90kg x 5

Walking lunges

7/leg x 6

Leg press

120kg x 8

160kg x 6

200kg x 5

160kg x 8

160kg x 8

Gave my new belt a whirl today. Over the moon with my squating progress. Was a brilliant session. Weighed in at 14.8 stone. I tend to hold a bit more fat around my ass, hams and hips. Not worried though.


----------



## Pencil-Neck (Jan 29, 2010)

Bought myself a few BB DVD's, 2006 road to Olympia and Mr Olympia Ultimate Collection. Also bought the book "The Wisdom of Mike Mentzer".Purely to get more of an insight into the world of bodybuilding.

Enjoying the DVD's. I definately prefer the physiques of old though. The book is proving to be a very interesting read. I've never even heard of Mike Mentzer before I bought this book, which I bought on a whim. But im definately intrigued, as the more I read, the more I seem to have in common with this man, minus the incredible physique.

To be honest, I was expecting this book to be more about training. How wrong was I.

Im sure plenty of you guys have read more on the man. So what are your takes on his training principles? And do any of you incoporate them into your training?


----------



## Pencil-Neck (Jan 29, 2010)

I tell you what. Those incline DB flys I did on Thursday have absolutely destroyed my chest. Im still suffereing from DOMS. I feel like ive been attacked by a butchers mallet. lol.


----------



## Pencil-Neck (Jan 29, 2010)

*Arms*

EZ bar preacher curls

warm up x 10

25kg x 8

27.5kg x 10

30kg x 8

lying down BB tri ext

25kg x 10

25kg x 10

25kg x 10 each set followed by 15 close grip press.

21's

25kg 3 x 21

tri pushdowns

12 plates x 8

13 plates x 8

15 plates x 10

Not the best session today as I'm just recovering from the lurgy. My lifts were up but I felt a tad rough. Might have to swap the lying down tri extensions for something else though. We'll see.


----------



## Pencil-Neck (Jan 29, 2010)

*Back*

3 minutes warmup on rowing machine.

*Deadlift*

60kg warmup

100kg x 8

120kg x 6

140kg x 5

120kg x 6

*Bent over BB rows*

60kg 4 x 10

*Lat pulldowns*

9 plates 4 x 10

*Seated rows*

10 plates 4 x 10

*BB shrugs*

100kg 4 x 6

Great session. Love back day. Deadlift is still creeping up, which is nice. Might drop a set on the BB rows and add a few more kg's. Same with pulldowns and seated rows, as I think I'm doing a few too many reps. Still a very draining session though. Worked my ass off. Good job I'm out for a fat steak dinner later on


----------



## Pencil-Neck (Jan 29, 2010)

*Chest*

*DB press*

warmup

42.5kg x 5

40kg x 5

37.5kg, 3 x 5

*incline flys*

22.5kg 4 x 6

*Dips*

bodyweight 4 x 10

*cable crossovers*

7 plates 3 x 8


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

Nice work mate!


----------



## Pencil-Neck (Jan 29, 2010)

Thanks Bigbob.

I've had to put chest on a Thurdsay again due to the fact I'm on a military exercise this weekend. I really don't enjoy doing chest, back and legs on consecutive days. Back to normal next week though. Might throw more rest days in too.

Today's workout was good. Went back to DB press this week. Felt good. Probably do another bench session in a couple of weeks. Going to go for 45kg DB's next week. I think I'm ready. I'm liking the incline flys again. I'll definately keep them for a couple more weeks.

Legs tomorrow. Rock on!


----------



## Pencil-Neck (Jan 29, 2010)

Due to a turn of events, i've decided to do my legs tonight instead of tomorrow morning.

*Legs*

*Squats*

warmup set @ 60kg

80kg x 5

100kg x 5

110kg x 3

100kg x 6

100kg x 5

*Walking lunges*

30kg 7/leg x 6

*Leg press*

100kg x 8

180kg x 5

210kg x 5

180kg x 5

*Calf raises*

80kg x 15

120kg 2 x 15

Pretty good leg session considering the amount of training I've done in the past 36hrs. Definately won't be doing it again.

New PB's on the squats and leg press. I'm loving squats at the moment. It's like a switch has flipped in my head when it comes to approaching my workouts. I think keeping to the basic lifts are paying off. I'm feeling great. Long may it continue! But for the time being, I think my poor ol lower back needs to re-energize.


----------



## Pencil-Neck (Jan 29, 2010)

*Arms*

*Preacher curls*

20kg x 8

30kg x 8

35kg x 8

35kg x 8

*Lying down tri ext/ close grip bench super set*

20kg x 8 x 10

30kg x 8 x 10

35kg x 8 x 10

35kg x 8 x 10

*21's*

30kg 4 x 21

*tri pulldowns*

15 plates x 10

13 plates 2 x 10


----------



## Pencil-Neck (Jan 29, 2010)

Had my miltary exercise this weekend. Very cold, wet and tiring. But got plenty of sleep and food since coming back. So time to hit the gym again.

Good session today. Worked hard and managed to lift a little more. Adding a small amount of weight each week is still working well for me. Happy with that.

Had battle PT this afternoon too. Allyways nice to have that after an exercise. We got absolutely thrashed! Stretcher races, leopard crawling through the mud and all that good stuff. I am [email protected]! Another early night is definately on the cards.


----------



## Pencil-Neck (Jan 29, 2010)

*double post*


----------



## Pencil-Neck (Jan 29, 2010)

*Shoulders*

*Seated DB press*

22.5kg 4 x 6

*Upright rows*

30kg x 8

35kg x 8

37.5kg x 8

30kg x 15

*Lateral raises*

10kg 3 x 8

*Seated rear delt flys*

10kg 3 x 8, 1 x 12

Good session this morning. Lifting the weight comfortably now. Maybe time to increase the weight. I'm still going to keep the DB press weight to a minimum to avoid injury, and increase their strength gradually.


----------



## Pencil-Neck (Jan 29, 2010)

*Back*

*Deadlifts*

100kg x 6

140kg x 5

120kg x 5

130kg x 5

130kg x 5

*BB Rows*

60kg x 6

70kg x 6

70kg x 6

70kg x 6

*Lat pulldowns*

10 plates x 8

10 plates x 8

*Seated cable rows*

10 plates 4 x 8


----------



## Pencil-Neck (Jan 29, 2010)

*Legs*

*Squats*

60kg warm up

100kg x 5

110kg x 4

100kg x 5

100kg x 5

*Walking lunges*

35kg 14/leg x 3

*Leg press*

140kg x 8

180kg x 5

220kg x 5

180kg x 5

180kg x 5

*Calf raise*

120kg x 15

160kg x 15

200kg x 15


----------



## Pencil-Neck (Jan 29, 2010)

nice quick session today. Squating is coming along just fine. Looking to add an extra rep on 110kg each week, then maybe up the weight once i get to 2 full sets of 5. Happy so far though. Things are ticking along nicely. Think im due a weigh in tomorrow to see how im/if im progressing. Im definately looking alot different.


----------



## Pencil-Neck (Jan 29, 2010)

*Chest*

*DB Press*

Warm up set

42.5kg x 5

42.5kg x 5

40kg x 5

40kg x 5

*Incline fly*

22.5kg 4 x 6

*Dips*

Bodyweight 4 x 10

*Cable crossovers*

6 plates 4 x 8

Good session today. Its been a pretty tiring week, so I was pleased with how it went. Stuck to the 42.5 kg DB's today instead of going up to 45. Just banged out an extra set with them instead.

Took some new pics today. Not for progress comparison but because the other ones are s**t. I personally think there is a slight change though. Not much though.


----------



## Pencil-Neck (Jan 29, 2010)

Ok. So I have weighed myself again and have only gained a couple of pounds. Time to up the cals. Still early days though with plenty of adjustments still to be made. I think one factor that may be influencing my gains is the fact that I may not be compensating for my PT sessions during the week. Strength is still increasing, so thats one positive.


----------



## Pencil-Neck (Jan 29, 2010)

*Arms*

*EZ bar Preache curls*

20kg x 8

30kg x 8

35kg x 8

30kg x 6

25kg x 8

*Lying tri ext/close grip bench s/set*

30kg x 8 x 10

30kg x 8 x 10

30kg x 8

*21's*

30kg 2 x 21

20kg x 21

*tri pulldowns*

Different machine today. Plates are different(heavier)

8 plates x 10

7 plates 3 x 10

Awesome session today. Arms felt as if they were about to tear by the end of it. My whole arm PUMPED beyond belief. I could barely push the exit door open lol. Whole chicken for dinner. Job done.

Had a PT session earlier today. Lower back was still tired from the squats, and as you can imagine, I could barely run. All good though.

One question..

Im trying to gain weight. Can you still do that effectively with added cardio. As I dont want to become unfit as a result of my bulking. Do I simply up my cals? If so, where do I get my extra cals from? Protein or carbs? Or a mixture of both?

Many thanks

P-N


----------



## Ken Hutchinson (May 29, 2009)

Nice work mate keep it up. :thumb:


----------



## Pencil-Neck (Jan 29, 2010)

Thanks bud. Im Mclovin it.


----------



## Pencil-Neck (Jan 29, 2010)

*Shoulders*

*Seated DB Press*

22.5kg x 8

25kg x 8

25kg x 8

25kg x 8

*Lateral Raises*

12.5kg 4 x 8

*Rear Flys*

12.5kg 4 x 8

*Front Raises*

20kg 3 x 10

Short and sweet session today. Upped the weight on the DB press today. Pushed myself a little harder than usual and my neck survived. Injury free. Slow and steady wins the race. I dont want to get too far ahead of myself and cause an injury again. I dont to be unable to overhead press, how boring would that be!

Upped the weight on the other exercises too. Felt good. Decided to throw in some front raises too in place of the upright rows, just to mix it up a little. Plus the upright rows tend to knacker my wrists up.

Little bit of cardio after work too today. Freshend me up a treat!


----------



## Pencil-Neck (Jan 29, 2010)

*Back*

*Deadlift*

warmup

100kg x 8

140kg x 5

140kg x 5

100kg x 8

*Bent over rows*

60kg x 8

70kg x 8

75kg x 6

70kg x 8

60kg x 10

*Lat pulldowns*

10 plates x 8

11 plates x 8

10 plates 2 x 8

*Seated rows*

10 plates x 8

11 plates 2 x 8

10 plates x 8

Happy with today. Deadlifting was awesome. Slight increase on the weights today. Felt good.

Went swimming this afternoon too. Absolutely cream crackered.


----------



## Pencil-Neck (Jan 29, 2010)

*double post*


----------



## Pencil-Neck (Jan 29, 2010)

*Legs*

*Squats*

60kg x 8

100kg x 5

100kg x 5

100kg x 5

100kg x 5

100kg x 5

*Walking lunges*

35kg 14 x 3

*Leg press*

180kg x 6

220kg x 6

260kg x 5

220kg x 6

*Standing calf raise*

220kg x 12

220kg x 12

220kg x 15

very good session today. That's all there is to say about that one.


----------



## Pencil-Neck (Jan 29, 2010)

Friday 12th

*Legs*

*Squats*

60kg warmup

100kg 5 x 5

*Walking Lunges*

35kg 3 x 14

*Leg Press*

160kg x 6

200kg x 6

240kg x 6

270kg x 5

240kg x 6

*Calve raise*

220kg 15 x 3

Saturday 13th

*Chest*

*Flat bench*

60kg warmup

90kg x 5

100kg x 4 + 1 forced rep

100kg x 3 + 2 forced reps

90kg x 6

90kg x 5

*Incline flys*

22.5kg x 6

25kg x 6

25kg x 6

25kg x 8

*Dips*

Bodyweight 4 x 10

*Crossovers*

6 Plates 3 x 6

6 Plates 1 x 8

Ok...Back again. Had to take the week off due to tonsillitis. Happy days. All better now so was back in the gym yesterday raring to go. And what better way to get over an illness than squatting it out. Very good session once again. Going to up the weight on the squats again next week and go for 1 maybe 2 full sets at 110kg. Leg pressing went well, managed to up it by 10kg which was surprising.

Todays chest session was awesome. Had me a training partner today so I was able to hit the flat bench. Went well I thought. The reps are creeping up on the 100kg, which I like. There was once a time where I could lift 110kg for at least 4, so I'll aim for that at the moment. I still reckon I can lift more on the inclines too, but hey ho, we'll see. Afterall, I'm only competing with myself. Was a good sesh though. Morale is high once again.


----------



## Pencil-Neck (Jan 29, 2010)

Monday 15th

*Arms*

*Preacher curls*

warm up

30kg x 8

35kg x 8

30kg x 8

30kg x 10

*Lying down EZ bar tri ext/ clos grip bench s/set*

30kg x 8, x 10

35kg 3 x 8, x 10

*21's*

30kg 2 x 21

20kg x 21

*Tri pushdowns*

8 Plates(on the heavy stack again) 4 x 8

*Today*

*Back*

*Deads*

warmup

120kg x 8

140kg x 5

140kg x 5

120kg x 6

*Bentover rows*

60kg x 8

75kg x 6

75kg x 6

70kg x 6

*Lat pulldowns*

10 plates 3 x 8

11 plates x 8

*Seated rows*

10 plates 3 x 8

Great arms session yesterday. Today's back session however was a little stale. The lifts were good but wasn't feeling it. I'll stick to doing back on a Wednesday afternoon. Had to do it early doors today though. Nevermind.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Keep up the good work mate.


----------



## Pencil-Neck (Jan 29, 2010)

Cheers lad.


----------



## Pencil-Neck (Jan 29, 2010)

*Shoulders*

*DB Press*

25kg 4 x 8

*Rear flys*

12kg 4 x 8

*Lateral raise*

10kg 4 x 8

*Oly bar front raise*

20kg 3 x 6

Chucked in some shrugs today as I couldn't do them on back day.

100kg 5 x 8

Shoulders are absolutely burning!


----------



## scobielad (Feb 27, 2010)

Good progress mate. I'd say I'm built pretty similar to you. I'm looking at starting a good pre-workout supplement like NO2 or pump up to really get the bod vasculated and looking buffed to the max. You taking any supplements? I've been back on my training programme for just under two weeks and I'm noticing gains already just using Whey Isolate. Can't wait for the bigger pumps with some NO2 though.


----------



## Pencil-Neck (Jan 29, 2010)

Yeah, I got a couple on the go at the moment. The usual whey and weight gainer, Reflex tribulus, although I may stop these as I'm unsure whether they're worth it. Just started taking Animal stack before workouts as an experiment. To be honest though, I think working my ass of in the gym every workout gives me a decent pump. I was talking NO explode before but I've since stopped just to see if it does make a difference. Like I said, I think most of it is in the head. I always mentally prepare myself before a workout. For example, I started thinking about my leg session today straight after I finished the last one. Not sure on looking vascular though. I got too much fat on me to be worrying about that lol.


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

Looks like you're doin a good job buddy!

You also look like you have a great base for a great physique one day! Keep up the good work.... SUBSCRIBED!


----------



## Pencil-Neck (Jan 29, 2010)

Cheers Bri. Always nice to hear a positive one.

*Legs*

*Squat*

80kg x 6

100kg x 5

110kg x 5

110kg x 4

100kg x 7

*Lunges*

35kg 3 x 14

*Leg press*

160kg x 6

260kg x 6

240kg 2 x 6

240kg x 8

*Calve raise*

230kg 3 x 15

What a workout! Upped my game this week. Got 110kg on the squats again and went for 2 full sets. Nearly got there but at least I've improved. Leg pressing was great too. Really pushed the boat out on the last set. I was exhausted after the 7th rep, I went to lower the weight to finish but forgot to put the lever up, so I had to squeeze one more out. Had a feeling in my legs that I never felt before on the last 3 reps. Felt good!

Good session


----------



## Pencil-Neck (Jan 29, 2010)

*Chest*

*Flat bench*

90kg x 6

100kg x 5

100kg x 4

95kg x 5

95kg x 5

*Incline flys*

22.5kg x 6

25kg x 6

27.5kg 3 x 6

*Dips*

Bodyweight 4 x 10

*Cable crossover*

7 Plates 4 x 6

6 Plates x 10

Good, good session. Benching and flys coming along nicely. Well and truely shattered.


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

You're lifitn some good weights mate, keep it up!


----------



## Pencil-Neck (Jan 29, 2010)

*Arms*

*EZ bar preachers*

warm up

30kg x 8

40kg x 3

35kg x 8

35kg x 8

*Lying down tri ext/ close grip press*

30kg x 8 x 10

40kg x 4

35kg x 8 x 10 (x3)

*21's*

30kg 3 x 21

*Tri pushdowns*

8 plates x 10

9 plates x 6

8 plates 3 x 8

Awesome session. Arms feeling like they're going to blow. May of got a bit carried away with upping the weight today but thought it was worth a shot. Good stuff.


----------



## Pencil-Neck (Jan 29, 2010)

*Shoulders*

*DB Press*

25kg 4 x 8

*Rear flys*

12kg 4 x 8

*Lateral raise*

10kg 4 x 8

10kg x 10

*DB front raise*

10kg 4 X 8

10kg x 15

Put some shrugs in again

*Shrugs*

100kg x 8

120kg x 8

100kg x 10

110kg x 8

110kg x 10


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

looks like it's going good buddy!


----------



## Pencil-Neck (Jan 29, 2010)

Yeah. Things are ticking along nicely. Strength is improving which is great.


----------



## tattoo_wizard (Sep 21, 2009)

Great posts mate, keep up the good work!!!


----------



## Pencil-Neck (Jan 29, 2010)

Thankyou for reading.


----------



## Pencil-Neck (Jan 29, 2010)

*Back*

*Deads*

warm up

100kg x 5

120kg x 5

140kg 2 x 5

120kg x 5

*Bent over rows*

60kg x 8

70kg x 8

75kg x 8

70kg x 8

60kg x 10

*Lat pulldowns*

10 Plates x 8

11 Plates x 8

10 Plates 2 x 8

*Seated rows*

10 Plates 3 x 8 + 1 x 10


----------



## Pencil-Neck (Jan 29, 2010)

*Legs*

*Squats*

80kg x 8

100kg x 6

110kg x 5

115kg x 3

110kg x 4

100kg x 5

100kg x 5

*Walking lunges*

40kg 3 x 28

*Leg press*

160kg x 6

240kg x 6

260kg x 6

260kg x 6

260kg x 6

240kg x 6

*Calve raises*

240kg 4 x 15

Brilliant session once again. Im drained. Everything's good.


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

Lol, reading that has made me all pumped up for my squats on sunday.. can't wait!


----------



## Nutz01 (Jan 27, 2009)

Me to, Ive got legs tomorrow

Nice work and posts mate

Keep it up!


----------



## Graham Mc (Oct 15, 2009)

haha me 3 got legs sunday, was ment to go friday but got too busy.

liking the lifts so far pencil good stuff mate keep it up, hows the army life btw ?


----------



## Pencil-Neck (Jan 29, 2010)

You can't beat a good leg session. The lunges nearly killed me.

Army life is fine Graham, cheers. Should be getting a new posting towards the end of the year. Let's hope there's a half decent gym where ever I go.

Have fun on your leg sessions guys. Let us know how you get on.


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

Pencil-Neck said:


> You can't beat a good leg session. The lunges nearly killed me.
> 
> Army life is fine Graham, cheers. Should be getting a new posting towards the end of the year. Let's hope there's a half decent gym where ever I go.
> 
> Have fun on your leg sessions guys. Let us know how you get on.


will do buddy!


----------



## Pencil-Neck (Jan 29, 2010)

*Chest*

*DB press*

warm up

37.5kg x 6

42.5kg x 5

42.5kg x 5

40kg x 6

40kg x 5

*Incline flys*

25kg x 6

27.5kg 4 x 6

*Dips*

Bodyweight 3 x 10

". ". 1 x 12

*Cable crossovers*

6 plates 2 x 8

7 plates 2 x 6

6 plates x 8

No training partner today, so it was back to the DB's. Happy with the lifts nevertheless. Was a decent session allround.

Good session = Happy Pencil.


----------



## Nutz01 (Jan 27, 2009)

Had a good leg session today

Warm up

Leg press

15 x 50Kg

10 x 200kg

8 x 250kg

8 x 300kg

6 x 320kg

5 x 350kg

Squats

10 x 40kg

8 x 60kg

5 x 80kg

4 x 90kg

:beer:


----------



## Pencil-Neck (Jan 29, 2010)

Nice lifting. That's some good weight on the presses mate. My legs are always thrashed before I jump on the presses. I'd like to hit 300 within the next coupleof months. We'll see though.


----------



## Nutz01 (Jan 27, 2009)

i still struggle with the form on squats which is why I dont go heavier, i've got some coaching on that and i'm getting better


----------



## Pencil-Neck (Jan 29, 2010)

It's the right attitude to have. Very bad for you if you don't respect it.


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

good job guys! I'll post my leg workout tomorrow!


----------



## Pencil-Neck (Jan 29, 2010)

*Arms*

*EZ bar Preacher curls*

30kg x 8

35kg x 8

37.5kg x 5

35kg x 8

30kg x 10

*Lying down tri ext/close grip press SS*

30kg x 8 x 10

35kg x 8 x 10 (x 3)

*21's*

30kg 3 x 21

*Tri pushdowns*

8 plates x 8

9 plates x 5

8 plates 2 x 8

8 plates x 10

Brilliant session. And I'm done.


----------



## Pencil-Neck (Jan 29, 2010)

*Back*

*Deads*

100kg x 8

120kg x 5

140kg x 5

160kg x 1 pb

140kg x 5

120kg x 5

*Bentover rows*

60kg x 8

70kg x 8

75kg x 8

80kg x 8

70kg x 8

*Lat pulldowns*

11 plates x 8

10plates 3 x 8

*Seated rows*

11 plates 2 x 8

10 plates x 8

10 plates x 15

Good session. Real happy with my deadlifting today. New Pb which is allways nice. I reckon I could of done 170 but hey ho.


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

Good deadliftin, we liftin fairly similar weights  I did 165 for a single other day but couldn't fit any more on my bar 

And i finally had my leg workout today 

Got 90 for 6 on squats which is a pb! Pretty chuffed..

Keep it up pencil! Maybe post some pics soon?

Bri.


----------



## Pencil-Neck (Jan 29, 2010)

Good work Bri.

*Chest*

*DB Press*

30kg x 6

37.5kg x 6

42.5kg x 5

42.5kg x 5

40kg x 5

40kg x 5

*Inc flys*

20kg x 6

25kg 4 x 6

*Dips*

Bodyweight + 10kg 2 x 10

Bodyweight + 15kg 2 x 8

Bodyweight + 10kg x 9

*Cable crossover*

8 Plates 5 x 6

Nice seeion today. On leave for a week so im using my old local gym. Which is a very good gym.

Very happy with todays liftingas i was feeling a tad rough, due to the wine I consumed last night. I never normally drink the night before a session but as it was the start of leave I thought why not.

Added some weight on the dips today which was a nice change from the usual. Would like to get back up to 4 sets of 10 with 20kg like i used to do.

All good once again though.


----------



## Pencil-Neck (Jan 29, 2010)

*Legs*

*Squat*

60kg warmup

90kg x 6

100kg 4 x 5

*Leg press*

160kg x 6

200kg x 6

240kg x 6

240kg x 6

200kg x 8

200kg x 8

*Seated Calve raise*

40kg x 10

60kg 3 x 10

40kg x 10

*Leg ext*

13 plates x 8

13 plates x 8

10 plates x 8

10 plates x 8

Not a bad workout today. Felt a bit off. Was planning on doing a lighter session anyway so it all worked out. Squatting felt real good today. Was unable to do any quality lunging due to restricted space. All in all it was a good one. Still working hard.


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

Nice pencil, you reckon you could pst some pics? If not how much you weighin? Any measurements etc. ?


----------



## Pencil-Neck (Jan 29, 2010)

Theres pics on one the pages from a few weeks back. I weigh just shy of 15st at 6"1


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

PMSL, I'm such an idiot, i blatantly had already seen those pics too! Lol sorry!

Lookin good though Pencil.


----------



## Pencil-Neck (Jan 29, 2010)

Ha ha.. Not to worry mate.

5th April.

*Shoulders*

*DB Overhead Press*

22.5kg x 6

25kg x 5

27.5kg x 5

25kg x 5

25kg x 5

*Rear DB Flys*

12.5kg 5 x 8

*Lateral Raise*

10kg 5 x 8

That was it for the shoulders today. Started to feel a little niggle in my wrist so I called it a day. Felt pretty rough anyway.

*Today*

*Back*

*Deads*

100kg x 8

140kg x 5

150kg x 5

140kg x 5

140kg x 5

*Bent over rows*

60kg x 6

70kg 4 x 4

*Lat pulldowns*

8 plates 4 x 8

*Seated rows*

8 plates 4 x 8

*Shrugs*

120kg 5 x 8

Very happy with how todays session went. Its so nice being able to use chalk on the deadlifts instead of those bloody useless straps I have. I think I will have to get a chalk ball to take back with me. It feels good warming up with 100kg now rather than 60. I feel im definately improving more than I thought i wwould be when it came to deadlifting. Ill be hitting the 200kg mark in no time ; )


----------



## Pencil-Neck (Jan 29, 2010)

7th April

*Arms*

*EZ Curls*

20kg x 8

30kg x 8

35kg x 8

35kg x 8

30kg x 8

*Lying down tri ext*

30kg x 8

35kg x 8

35kg x 8

30kg x 8

*21's*

30kg 3 x 21

*Tri pushdowns*

not sure on the weight but it was 15 plates + a 7.5kg DB 4 X 8

8th April

*Legs*

*Squats*

100kg x 5

110kg x 5

100kg x 6

100kg x 6

100kg x 7

*Leg Press*

200kg x 6

240kg x 6

240kg x 6

240kg x 6

240kg x 6

200kg x 8

That was all for legs. Good hard session though. Getting very deep on the squats and leg press now, which is why the weight has lowered a little. But it will soon be back up in a couple of weeks.


----------



## Pencil-Neck (Jan 29, 2010)

*Chest*

*Flat Bench*

60kg x 5

80kg x 5

100kg x 5

110kg x 2

100kg x 5

100kg x 5

90kg x 5

*Inc Flys*

22.5kg x 8

27.5kg 2 x 8

30kg x 8

*Dips*

BW + 15KG 2 x 10

BW 2 x 10

*Cable crossovers*

8 plates 2 x 8

7 plates 2 x 8

What a session that was!

Absolutely thrashed it on the bench. I wasnt feeling it at all today, due to it being easter leave and all the beer ive been drinking..

Picked up the 80kg and though "sh1t..Its going to be one of those days". But low and behold it was the best sessions ive ever had. Even better than before I joined the army.

Couple of weeks back I could only manage a set of 3 and a set of 2 at 100kg, now im doing 3 sets of 5. Just 2 more sets of 100kg and its time to up the weight.


----------



## Pencil-Neck (Jan 29, 2010)

*Arms*

*Standing EZ curls*

20kg x 8

30kg x 8

35kg x 8

35kg x 8

30kg x 8

*Lying down tri ext/close grip chest press*

30kg x 8 x 10

35kg x 8 x 10

35kg x 8 x 10

35kg x 8

*21's*

30kg 3 x 21

*Tri pushdowns*

9 plates 4 x 8

Brilliant session today. Back on camp now so b ack in the usual gym. Improvements made on all but the 21's which im happy with. Beat my enemy on the tri pushdowns, 9 plates for 4 whole sets. Not the most impressive breakthough by all means but very happy nevertheless.


----------



## Pencil-Neck (Jan 29, 2010)

*Back*

*Deadlifts*

100kg x 5

140kg x 5

180kg lol

160kg x 2

150kg x 5

140kg x 5

140kg x 5

*Bent over rows*

60kg x 8

70kg 3 x 8

60kg x 10

*lat pulldowns*

10plates x 8

11plates x 8

12plates x 8

11plates x 8

*Seated rows*

11 plates 2 x 8

12 plates x 8

11 plates x 12

FRIED!


----------



## Pencil-Neck (Jan 29, 2010)

*Shoulders*

*DB OH Press*

20kg x 6

25kg x 6

27.5kg x 6

27.5kg x 6

25kg x 6

25kg x 6

*Rear DB flys*

12kg 4 x 8

*Lateral raises*

10kg 4 x 8

*Front raise*

20kg plate x 8

20kg plate x 8

25kg plate x 8

20kg plate x 8

Decent session. OH press is feeling good. I know I can go heavier but still worried about the nerve in my neck going pop. All is good though.


----------



## Pencil-Neck (Jan 29, 2010)

*Legs*

*Squats*

60kg x 8

100kg x 5

100kg x 5

100kg x 5

90kg x 5

90kg x 6

*Walking lunges*

40kg 3 x 24

*Leg press*

160kg x 5

240kg 3 x 5

240kg x 5

*Standing calve raises*

220kg 4 x 15

Lower back was still a little from back day but it was a good leg session. Still rocking.


----------



## Pencil-Neck (Jan 29, 2010)

*Chest*

*DB Press*

37.5kg x 5

42.5kg x 5

45kg x 4

42.5kg x 5

42.5kg x 5

37.5kg x 5

*Incline flys*

22.5kg x 6

27.5 x 6

30kg x 5

27.5kg x 6

27.5kg x 6

*Dips*

Bodyweight 4 x 10

*Cable crossovers*

7 plates 4 x 8

6 plates x 8

Great session today. Really enjoyed it. DB weight is slowly creeping up too. Looking to get up to the 50kg DB's for 1 set. I reckon I could lift them but not do a whole set. Still eating reasonably well, not as clean as I would like it to be but I'm happy with how things are going nevertheless.


----------



## Pencil-Neck (Jan 29, 2010)

19th April

*Arms*

*Standing EZ curls*

20kg x 8

30kg x 8

35kg 3 x 8

*Tri ext/close grip press*

30kg x 8 x 10

35kg x 8 x 10

*21's*

32.5kg 3 x 21

*Tri pushdowns*

8 plates x 8

9 plates 4 x 8

Tough workout. Still making improvements. Working hard.


----------



## Pencil-Neck (Jan 29, 2010)

*Back*

*Bent over rows*

60kg x 8

80kg x 8

75kg 3 x 8

*Shrugs*

100kg x 8

120kg x 8

100kg 3 x 8

*Wide grip chins*

Bodyweight 4 x 6

*Seated rows*

11 plates x 8

12 plates 3 x 8

Was a good session. No deadlifting today. Needed to give my lower back a rest this week. Should brought some chalk for the shrugs today as my grip was a bit slippery. Added some chins in which was good. I was a little bit apprehensive about doing them due to my dodgy neck but they wern't too bad, and I did more than I thought I could, which was great. They will be a permanent addition to the workout.


----------



## Pencil-Neck (Jan 29, 2010)

*Shoulders*

*DB Press*

22.5kg x 6

27.5kg x 6

27.5kg x 6

30kg x 6

27.5kg x 6

27.5kg x 6

*Rear flys*

12kg 4 x 8

*lateral raise*

10kg plate 4 x 8

*Front raise*

20kg plate 4 x 8

40 mins cardio.


----------



## Pencil-Neck (Jan 29, 2010)

*Chest*

*Flat Bench*

warmup

80kg x 8

100kg x 5

100kg x 5

100kg x 5

95kg x 5

*Incline flys*

25kg x 6

30kg x 6

32.5 x 6

30kg x 6

30kg x 6

*Dips*

Bodyweight 4 x 10

*Cable crossovers*

7 plates x 8

8 plates x 8

7 plates 3 x 8

Great workout. So close to getting 5 sets of 5 on 100kg. Flys were in good form today. Had a 5 mile TAB for our P.T session earlier in the day, so I thought the workout may have been terrible due to it but I felt strong and ready. Game on.


----------



## Pencil-Neck (Jan 29, 2010)

*Legs*

*Squats*

warmup

80kg x 5

100kg 4 x 5

*Walking Lunges*

40kg 6 x 14

*Leg press*

160kg x 6

240kg 4 x 5

*Standing calve raises*

240kg 4 x 15


----------



## Pencil-Neck (Jan 29, 2010)

*Arms*

*EZ bar curls*

20kg x 8

30kg x 8

37.5kg x 8

40kg x 5

37.5kg x 8

35kg x 8

*Tri ext/close grip bench*

30kg x 8 x 10

35kg 3 x 8 x 10

*21's*

32.5kg 3 x 21

*Tri pushdowns*

9 plates 5 x 8

another great session today. Got plenty more in me.


----------



## Pencil-Neck (Jan 29, 2010)

*Back*

*Bent over rows*

60kg x 8

80kg x 8

75kg 3 x 8

*Chins*

BW 4 x 6

*Seated rows*

12 plates 3 x 8

11 plates 2 x 10

*BB shrugs*

100kg x 8

120kg 4 x 8


----------



## Pencil-Neck (Jan 29, 2010)

*Shoulders*

*DB press*

22.5kg x 8

27.5kg x 8

30kg x 6

27.5kg x 6

27.5kg x 6

*Rear flys*

12.5kg 4 x 8

*lateral raise*

10kg plate 4 x 8

*front raise*

25kg plate 4 x 8

*Chest*

*Bench*

warmup

80kg x 5

100kg x 5

115kg x 1 pb

100kg x 5

95kg x 5

95kg x 5

*Incline flys*

27.5kg x 6

30kg x 6

32.5kg x 6

30kg x 6

30kg x 6

*Dips*

BW 3 x 10

BW x 12

*Cable crossovers*

8 plates x 8

7 plates 3 x 8


----------

